# تصحيح الترافرس بعد الرفع بالتوتال



## صلاح الدين يحيي (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا ....
ممكن أعرف كيفيه تصحيح الترافرس بعد الرفع بالتوتال من الالف إلي الياء و بدون اختصارات


----------



## حسام يونس (26 أبريل 2009)

لو محتاج الموضوع بدون اختصار يبقي هنشرح كتير
لكن الموضوع ببساطة 
هناك نوعان من الترافرس المفتوح والمغلق 
اي نوع تقصد انت


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

اخ الكريم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة 
سوف اقدم لك مثلا عمليا لمضلع مفتوح ومضلع مغلق تمه نقل الاحداثيات فيه مباشرة بجهاز total station


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (26 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الكريم حسام يونس ....
أولاً جزاك الله خير على مرورك الكريم ..
ثانياً ممكن أن نبدأ بالترافرس المغلق طبعا بعد الرفع بالتوتال لجميع النقاط و أرجو آلا أكون اثقلت عليك ...


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي الكريم تفضل كلي اذان صاغية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

المثال الاول:
لمضلع مفتوح يبدا من bm2 وينتهي عند النقطة ip4 
بحيث ان احداثيات النقطتي معلومة 
العمل كان نقل احداثيات مباشرة 
وهو الملف هو ملف اكسل ومعادلات التصحيح بمعادلات اكسل 
مرفق لك الملف


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

المثال الثاني:
هو للمضلع مغلق يبدا من النقطة ip4 وينتهي عند نفس النقطة 

مرفق لك ملف التصحيح


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (26 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الكريم دفع الله برجاء رفع الملفات مرة أخري اعتقد أن بها مشكلة


----------



## مزن محمود (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا
جاري التحميـــــــــل أخ دفع الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

http://d01.megashares.com/dl/b481c36/ROAD OF DONGOLA.xlsx 
الملف الاول


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 أبريل 2009)

http://d01.megashares.com/dl/0eb04d2/ROAD OF DONGOLA 00 TO IP4.xlsx 
الملف الثاني


----------



## السندباد المساحي (26 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع وجزاك الله الف خير يا هندسة


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا اخي الفاضل .....


----------



## garary (26 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع وجزاك الله الف خير يا هندسة


----------



## السندباد المساحي (27 أبريل 2009)

اخي مهندس دافع الله ممكن بعض الشرح للبرامج لو سمحت


----------



## م/احمد خضر (30 أبريل 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## shereo (1 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا اخي الفاضل
برجاء رفع الملفات مرة أخري اعتقد أن بها مشكلة


----------



## محمد فريحات (1 مايو 2009)

اذا كان الدقه المطلوبه عاليه تكون بحاجه لعملية adjustment ويمكن عملها في برنامج adjust حسب الدقه المطلوبه 
او حسابها عن طريق matrix شغله رياضيه


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (2 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جمايلك علينا كتير 
الله يباركلك في صحتك وعافيتك و يجعلك دائما عطاء
و فاعل للخير 
قال رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم 
من كتم علما البسة الله يوم القيامة لجاما من نار
اللهم لا تجعلنا منهم و انت و جميع المسلمين .... أمين


----------



## أبوالمعتز (2 مايو 2009)

أخونا العزيز دفع الله حمدان هجو
رجاء رفع الملفات في موقع أخر حيث أني لم أتمكن من تحميلها 
جزيت خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## osama.abas (6 أغسطس 2010)

احتاج برنامج لتصحيح الترافرس


----------



## AhmedAAziz010 (7 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you


----------



## هشام رحمون (7 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال جيد واجابة متكاملة وشكرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور مع التحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## osama.abas (9 أغسطس 2010)

اخوكم محتاج الي برنامج لشرح الترافيرس بالكامل بصورة بسيطة وميسرة


----------



## hanyelmasry45 (11 أغسطس 2010)

ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الأخ المهندس دفع الله حمدان 
ونعم المسلم الذى فى عون أخيه
أتمنى منك شرح مبسط لهذه المعادلة


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
لا أعلم كيفية تحميل الملف من الرابط


----------



## mohamedazab (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى المساح (16 يناير 2011)

بصراحة الموضوع مهم 
واشكركم على طرح الموضوع 
بس فى اكتر من طريقة لتصيحيح الترافرس
مثلا باستخدام الرسم (برنامج الاتوكاد )
والطريقة الحسبية (باستخدام الاكسل او اى برنامج تانى)
الفكرة هى فى طريقة توزيع الخطاء على كل المحطات 
بمعنى انك ممكن تاخد متوسط وتطرحة او تجمعه على كل محطة 
وممكن ان تقسم الخطاء تبعا لطول الضلع المقاس بالنسبة لمجموع اطوال المضلع 
دة بالنسبة للترافرس المقفل والمفتوح بردة


----------



## mostafammy (24 فبراير 2011)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> المثال الثاني:
> هو للمضلع مغلق يبدا من النقطة ip4 وينتهي عند نفس النقطة
> 
> مرفق لك ملف التصحيح


 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ياسرعبدو (28 فبراير 2011)

في تصحيح الترافيرس المقفول نستحدم القوانين الاتيه:- 
sumation of dE=0
SUM OF dN=0


----------



## africano800 (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مصطفى السويفى (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## memo110 (10 مارس 2011)

شكراً أخي العزيز .


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 مارس 2011)

مشكوريين و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وئام الاصدقاء (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ياريت لو في ملف وورد عربي يشرح كيفية ملئ البيانات الجديده داخل الجدول لان بحذف البيانات القديمه بيجيبللي قيم مختلفه تماما ..............ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز


----------



## كبل (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر​


----------



## mahmoud_nour (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد الشكر 
نرجو شرح بسيط ولكم التحيه


----------



## mahmoud_nour (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااا
شرح صغير اذا في مجال


----------



## aboanas1 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

خطوات حساب المضلع
1-يتم حساب متوسط القراءات
2-يتم حساب الزوايا المقاسه
3-يتم حساب خطأ القفل للزوايا الداخليه =مجموع الزوايا –(ن-2)×200
حيث ن عدد الزوايا
للمضلع الموصول = مجموع الزوايا –(سمت البدايه-سمت النهايه +200×(ن+1)
حيث ن عدد زوايا الترافرس
مقدار التصحيح لكل زاويه = مقدار الخطأ/عدد الزوايا
إضافة أو إنقاص مقدار التصحيح لكل زاويه وحساب الزوايا المصححه
حساب السموت لكل الأضلاع
حساب فرق الإحداثيات المؤقته للنقاط
خطأ dx = إحداثية البدايه x-إحداثية النهايه x+مجموع dx
خطأ dy= إحداثية البدايه y-إحداثية النهاية y + مجموع dy
خطأ القفل للمركبات = الجذر التربيعي لمربع خطأ dx ومربع خطأ dy
نسبة خطأ القفل = خطأ القفل / مجموع أطوال الأضلاع
الخطأ المسموح 1/2000 
المركبه dx المصححه= المركبه dx المحسوبه ×خطأ dx / مجموع dx
المركبه dy المصححه= المركبه dyالمحسوبه × خطأ dy/مجموع dy
التأكد من مجموع dx و dy = الصفرللمضلع المغلق
و المضلع الموصول0 =x البدايه-x النهايه +مجموع dx وكذلك لy
حساب الإحداثيات النهائيه للنقاط


----------

